# HAUNTED RADIO: hauntcon, transworld, robert englund, omen tv series, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we welcome in 2015 with news on Robert Englund, Transworld's Halloween and Attraction's Show, HauntCon, Damien, and more!!

Then, we review the 1978 classic, "Halloween" and follow that with our top ten list of the top ten films in the Halloween series. Then, our Demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with the Insane Clown Posse hit, "Every Halloween!" All of this and so much more on the January 14 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-011415.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

